# Sultan very shaky



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My sultan is still acting very skiddish and when it walks its like its legs are giving out. He stumbles and kind of falls forward. He shakes and shivers but its almost 80 degrees out. He's eating and drinking still. Any idea what might be wrong? Any help is appreciated.


----------

